# Bye-Bye cold weather....Hello Beach weather



## P Nalitt (Mar 3, 2009)

It's finally warming up in Va Beach so we head to the beach with the spoo's.

They had a good time. Vegas doesn't do stairs yet so just getting him down to the sand was a big thing of course once he was there he didn't want to leave.

http://i597.photobucket.com/albums/tt55/pnalitt/VegasheartSavannah.jpg
http://i597.photobucket.com/albums/tt55/pnalitt/100_1850.jpg
http://i597.photobucket.com/albums/tt55/pnalitt/100_1842.jpg


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

They look amazing!!

Little windy but warming up eh? 

We went from 85* wed to Snow Friday morning!
Talk about a shift.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Wow! Good for you! the dogs look great!

We, up here in Vermont, went from the 50's to the 80's today. What a jump! We've got all of the windows and doors open in the house because it's too hot. No, I'm not complaining. I just need a little more time to adjust.

We are going to the beach in Rhode Island next Saturday with our spoos. I hope the weather is as good as today._


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

yay, for nice weather!! Spoos look wonderful!!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

What pretty pictures, love the haircuts  I wish we could take dog to the beaches here. I would kill for that. There are all kinds of rules and laws and fines for getting caught here with a dog on the beach  Only private beaches can allow them and most don't. You're soooo lucky!!

oh my gosh, you have the pink collar I was going to get for Jazz! Do you love it?? Do you have the matching leash? John say the pricetag for the martingale version and he flipped and wouldn't let me buy it. Jerk LoL, I'm going to use that picture to shame him into letting me have it now!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I hear you about the beaches. The reason we are going next weekend is because they will be closing it to pets after that. It is really hard to find beaches that will allow dogs to go there and play._


----------



## P Nalitt (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks guys for the comments 

Here we have certain times that you can have dogs on the beach, boardwalk.

Yea, I really like the pink poodle collar and I want to get one in blue for Vegas but I will get the martingale this time. It is a little more $ but I like them better.

I have one more beach pic. of my Vegas brother who is also named Vegas and his sister Paris. I am not sure which one is which in the pic. but the one that you can see with the shaved legs, the skin looks pink, that was taken early in the winter and she said that the skin doesn't turn black until warmer weather. I was unaware that the skin even changed colors like our skin does when it tans.
I guess because it is shaved so closely.

Anyway, her Vegas took 2nd in the Poodle National this past week so she was excited.

http://i597.photobucket.com/albums/tt55/pnalitt/Vegas_Paris_beach.jpg


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Super nice pictures. Your dogs look absolutely gorgeous. Don't you just love taking them on walks right after a good grooming? People just stare and compliment all the time don't they? Bet a lot of people think that they always look like this, w/o having any idea how much work it takes for them to look soooo pretty all the time, but it sure is worth it though, and I think that most poodles know when they are looking good, they seem to get a little attitude about them, LOL.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

P Nalitt said:


> Thanks guys for the comments
> 
> Here we have certain times that you can have dogs on the beach, boardwalk.
> 
> ...


_
WOW! What a terrific photo. They are both fabulous looking dogs._


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Great pictures and beautiful poodles. Yeah, beach weather, can't wait for the water to warm up so we can go swimming with the poos. Of course, we will be swimming off a beach on the lake, not the ocean, but I am sure the dogs will not care as long as it is water. Love the clips on your poodles, btw!!


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

You have beautiful poodles. I love their coats and styles. I just finished grooming my Parti Poodle for the last 3 hours. I am tired but he looks great.


----------



## KamelotMom (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh such happy spoos! LUV it!.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh they are so lucky! I want to take our poodles to Cape Cod in May when they can still go on the beach!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Great pics!!! They looked like they had a great walk on the beach.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

these pics are great and your poodles are lovely. 
Wish is was warm here again, its been non stop rain for a few days and in some spots there has been snow.


----------

